# What is the best way to use coconut oil on hair?



## Kim Winter (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I've just bought some coconut oil as lots of people have been raving about it and it sounds like the perfect thing for my hair.My hair is just below my shoulder blades and wavy,frizz and dryness are my main problems.

Do you apply it to wet or dry hair? What are your experiences with it?

Thanks


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 1, 2012)

A - The way I like to use coconut oil is to mix it with the conditioner - 1 tsp oil and 2 tblsp conditioner. Mix the two together until well difused.

Shampoo, rince, apply the conditioner/oil mix. Leave on 5 minutes then rince well.

You might notice that your hair doesn't rince completely clean - some of the oil will remain on your hair. But once you style your hair, you should notice that your hair feels softer.

B - You could also try mixing a small amount of the oil to a leave in product. For me, this was a bit to oily.

C - Some like to apply coconut oil to dry hair, prior to shampooing. But I'm not sure if the benefits of the oil are removed with the shampoo.

Hope this helps


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 1, 2012)

I have extremely course hair and I use the coconut oil as a leave-in. I wash my hair, towel dry it, then apply a little of the oil. A little goes a long way. Then when I heat style my hair, it comes out so sleek and smooth and soft! I tried applying it on dry hair and just didnt get the same results.


----------



## WeaveWhisperer (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Kim!

You can use it wet or dry!!! Depending on you type of hair it may be a bit greasy, so apply a small amount concentrating on the ends of your hair.

Coconut oil can also be used to deep condition your hair!!!

xoxo

-Naila

The Weave Whisperer


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 2, 2012)

I use it on my hair wet or dry. I only concentrate on my ends and leave it in for at least 30 minutes. Whether or not that makes a difference, I don't know but it works for me. Then I shampoo twice. My hair is left very soft and it looks great too.


----------



## Kim Winter (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for your replies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My main concern was it making my hair too greasy.I was thinking of using it as a deep condition treatment on the ends of my hair,hopefully it will stop my hair getting frizzy at the end of the day.Also,does anybody have a way of controlling really wavy hair? I don't mind it being wavy but sometimes it has annoying kinks in it and it sticks out in funny angles in certain places :/


----------



## nicolereviews (Apr 6, 2012)

I use it pre-shampoo.  I apply the oil all throughout my hair and leave it for 30 min to an hour, then shampoo it out.  I think it makes my hair softer, less frizzy, and seem less damaged.


----------



## Chicgeekstorm (Apr 7, 2012)

I use it dry so my hair can really soak up the oil, when your hair is wet your hair can only soak up so much more then it is already holding so I find that my hair absorbs more when dry


----------



## Kim Winter (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've noticed that it works better when my hair is dry too.I just apply it to the ends though,though on the bottle it says you can do a scalp massage with it which sounds nice,but i'd be worried about getting my roots greasy :/


----------

